# Ascaso i-mini ABS £128+ £5 P&P too good?



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.homenetproducts.co.uk/ascaso-imini-12-230-grinder-abs-black.html

considering my first grinder...... came across this, seems a good price but too good?

Is it the same as http://www.fracino4u.co.uk/grinder--on-demand-black-abs-p26


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hiya I have a Fraccino Piccino about to be put up or sale. It is as good as new, in black and boxed in original box. I want £100 (no offers please) and the postage will be at cost, r roughly £7 to £8

If you want some pics I will do them tomorrow


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

How many machines you got Dave?coffeechap mark II,looool


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is one of mine and it is practically new.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who is nod by the way?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the offer (2nd one i have had for a Piccino at similar price) no feedback on the seller or the machine>


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the machine belongs to coffeechap. ask anyone on the forum for his credentials!

he is in swindon and I in newcastle but he visited me last week and brought it up as a forum member who lives nearby had expressed interest, only to buy elsewhere.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I had an Mk1 Ascaso iMini Chrome but not from that seller.

it's fine as an entry level grinder (same league as Iberital MC2) but if you get a better machine you will want a better grinder. Grind adjustment for espresso is fine once its dialed in but it will be a pain to go between grind settings.

I know nothing about the seller, or if the black one is lower quality than the chrome.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> the machine belongs to coffeechap. ask anyone on the forum for his credentials!
> 
> he is in swindon and I in newcastle but he visited me last week and brought it up as a forum member who lives nearby had expressed interest, only to buy elsewhere.


Blimey that grinder gets around...........



aaronb said:


> I had an Mk1 Ascaso iMini Chrome but not from that seller.
> 
> it's fine as an entry level grinder (same league as Iberital MC2) but if you get a better machine you will want a better grinder. Grind adjustment for espresso is fine once its dialed in but it will be a pain to go between grind settings.
> 
> I know nothing about the seller, or if the black one is lower quality than the chrome.


Some mention of different size motors and things, I have somewhat limited budget, taste buds and space..........................


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

then its cheap (for an electric grinder capable of espresso) and has a very small footprint!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

aaronb said:


> then its cheap (for an electric grinder capable of espresso) and has a very small footprint!


Thanks


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

hmmmm, how does the MC2 http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0866-iberital-mc2-auto.html compare to the Ascaso i-mini? Cost from happy donkey is about the same.... and both are a bit cheaper than the Gaggia MDF or http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/548/briel-cg5-grinder

I think on size the I-mini wins?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Imini is smaller. In my opinion it looks nicer, the chrome one anyway (I haven't seen the black or white up close).

I think in terms of grind quality they are both pretty similar, certainly better than the Gaggia MDF which isn't really regarded as good enough for espresso.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

hmmm review here bit old http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compact-grinder-1-closerlook.pdf seems to suggest the i2 isnt as good as the i1 and the i1 steel i think is winning the race............... just too darn expensive....... http://www.ascaso.com/2012/eng/espresso-coffee-machines-grinders/isteel.html

Missus was keen till she noticed the hopper and said "oh does it have to have that ugly bit on top..............." The curvier ones do look nice but looking at the classic and the microwave its next to it wont go in the kitchen............


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

I know a guy (me) selling a metal i1 with the better motor etc in it who might accept a decent offer









Sent from my GT-P5100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Savo what sort of thing were you thinking?


----------

